# Amazon Frogbit tips?



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I found that less water movement the better, I also cut off bad looking leaves. I have high light co2 injection. Since I reduced surface agitation the roots have grown a lot longer. Not really sure why yours isn't doing so well.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I have them in several tanks and they are iffy in most. Does well in some. 

Definitely do not like a covered tank. Rots pretty fast in these. 
Likes the tank with good water movement (but it is corralled in that tank otherwise blown about too much). Or non-corralled with gently moving water also good. 
Doesn't like temps below 68 degrees. 
Light doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Might have a need for complete ferts, Flourish is not complete.
If you get a few Capsules of Osmocote+ and open one and just put a couple(2) of the beads in your filter it will add some complete ferts to the water.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

I dose gluteraldehyde (same as in excel) and have found that sometimes the roots can be affected by it. It's possible that this is what you are experiencing. I have also had it go through a die-off where some of the leaves will be lost but the others will survive and will produce more plantlets


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I've kept Frogbit in a low light, no tech, covered aquarium, and had great results. I would remove a 24"x10" section of it and RAOK it off every week or two. Give it some time. Two weeks is hardly enough for it to adjust from shipping and such. You'll be looking back at this and laugh when you are literally dumping this in the trash because you can't give it away fast enough.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Macro nutrients? Flourish doesn't have any macros, just micros. And excel will not do much for floaters.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> Might have a need for complete ferts, Flourish is not complete.
> If you get a few Capsules of Osmocote+ and open one and just put a couple(2) of the beads in your filter it will add some complete ferts to the water.


I don't know honestly, but this sounds like it might be too much? When I first setup my tank I was having trouble with ridiculously high ammonia levels and it turns out my substrate was too thin at 3/4" and the Osmocote was leeching out from under the substrate causing it. I had to tear it down and redo it with deeper substrate.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...-i-stall-my-aquarium-cycle-4.html#post8062673


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've got frogbit in my excel dosed, covered tank. Experienced die off in the beginning but now they're all growing well.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Havent had experience with frogbit but I know new plants always take a while to get going and they tend to melt back to adjust to the water. How long ago did you get the plants?


----------



## Sarlindescent (May 14, 2015)

I found frogbit took a while to acclimate for my tanks (about a month). Once it got acclimated, it just exploded. I would pull out 1/3-1/2 a tank twice a week.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Frogbit gets no nutrients from the water if you aren't dosing ferts in the water.
Some likely leaches from the sub if you still have some Osmocote+ in there.
Part of xecess ammonia may have been that you did not follow the directions for the Osmocote+. If the tank is 12" front to back, you use one row of capsules starting" from
one end and do one row from end to end at 6" apart from each other.
If 18" front to back then two rows 6" from front on the first and 6" from the back on the second row. But5 you start 6" from each end.
But when I said two in the filter I was talking about the individual beads in those capsules. Only two of those beads.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I too always assumed frogbit would just take off in any tank and I've watched it die in various setups of mine always with lots of water movement and running HOB filters. I recently got a hold of some and tossed it into one of my neglected 10 gallon tanks with nothing but a heater and a sponge filter. The stuff grows like crazy now! So I'm chalking this up to the vigorous water movement being the problem int he past. Now that it can just float undisturbed it seems to thrive!


----------



## tclessard (Sep 20, 2015)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Macro nutrients? Flourish doesn't have any macros, just micros. And excel will not do much for floaters.


Are there any macro nutrients that come in liquid form? I'm still new to all of this.


----------

